

Ask HN: Where to go from here?  Or, I need out of govet contracting - mode0

Hello HN community,<p>I apologize if this has been addressed before on HN, I'm still scowering the posts via google but I desperately needed to get this up to start the conversation.  Apologies for the long post..<p>About 3 or so months ago I woke up and decided I needed to get out of my current career sector (government contracting - I'm in the Wash DC and surrounding metro areas).  For me, the day to day of government contracting has become unbearable.  Now I know there are a lot of people in the US hurting right now as far as jobs are concerned, and I don't want to come off as whiny so apologies and I will try to stick to my specific issues.  But I think that is part of my disatisfaction as well.<p>I've been working full time (more or less) as a programmer since 1997.  Part of that time was while I was a full time college student, then later during the .com run up I bailed on college for a higher salary.  I have since returned and received my BSc and I will complete my MS in comp sci this fall.  For most of that time I have been working as a government contractor for various agencies.  I also did about 4 years at two private companies - one a product company, and one a services-based company.  Well, when I say two private companies, what I really mean is non-government contracting.  I currently and always have worked for private companies, not as a government employee.<p>The allure of government contracting can be strong.  I was able to obtain a sought after security clearance.  While "even Wayne Gretzky was traded," I have no doubt I could quit my job tomorrow and have multiple offers in a few days.  I make a great salary and have great benefits (at least I think so).  I never work overtime and my hours are flexible.  But the work is killing me.<p>The emphasis on the "billable hour" is relentless (see: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=650691).  Not to mention that probably about 50% of my coworkers are apathetic and are simply putting in the motions day to day - a strong job market (for us) coupled with very little accountability from their parent companies ("..as long as you are billable!") contributes to this situation.  It is not uncommon for me to see coworkers doing sudoku puzzles, talking for all hours while doing no real work, or even clipping their finger nails in their cubicles (!).  That last one may not be specific to govt contracting..but you get the idea.  I know people who will be in that arena for life.  Good for them, they are taking care of their families, etc, but I don't want to work a job simply because it is damn near recession proof!<p>I've decided I want out.  I think I have a lot to offer the private sector - I'm intelligent, I understand the theory of computing (some of it, I think!), and I have an aptitude for picking up new tech and thinking through problems.  But I'm not sure where or how to start the transition.<p>I just turned 30, and while I have been somewhat following the non-Microsoft tech scene, I do not claim to be an expert (most of my career has centered around msft technologies).  I look at job postings for companies I have identified as being "in" the area I want to be involved with (I call this the "HN arena") and I see things like: Rails, nginx, NoSQL, memcached, etc as some examples.  I have no doubt I can learn these new technologies (new for me!) with some competency, and some I have been following for a while but never got around to working with (Rails, for example).  And I know that tools don't necessarily make the man.  But that is just a small list of some cool stuff I'd like to work with.<p>I know I learn best by doing, not reading a ton of books.  My initial plan is to build up some self-made projects, learn the tech, and begin doing more complex things on my own.  Posting code where I can, showing what I can do via github (actually I use mercurial, but you get the idea).  I'm not going to up and quit my job right now, but I'd like to begin a learning plan.<p>So, where do I go from here?  Any and all advice is appreciated.  Some postings I plan on reading today at lunch:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1830872
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=650437 (I'm not 40, but the title got me)<p>Thanks for your time.  If you know of any gems posted here on HN, I'd love a link.<p>Thanks.
======
AngeloAnolin
I'd suggest you go on with your initial plan to build projects of your own.
Projects that reflect your passion and at the same time provides you with a
way to learn the technologies which you've never used before. This will
challenge you a lot. The reason I think you wanted out is because of the
notion that government work seems too bureaucratic and limiting. It is as if
there is no environment that would cater to the people's drive for innovation
and motivation.

As I have said, learn something first by doing something you have the passion
outside your comfort zone. Challenge yourself. Once you feel confident that
you got the chops for that technology, try to move on to a new zone where you
think you could be challenged a lot.

I don't have an idea of your current financial status, but considering today's
economy, I think you should weigh your options between leaving your current
job right away or sticking with it and doing your side projects on your spare
time.

~~~
mode0
Thanks for the advice. My plan is to stay with my current position at the
moment and try to open up avenues on the side. Like you said, the economy
isn't the greatest right now.

------
IVirOrfeo
If you are so sure that you can get a good job in the private sector, put out
some feelers before you leave. Worst case scenario, no one interesting
responds,you can work on an idea and foundation for a startup at work.

Personally, the people surrounding you should not be the reason why you are
frustrated or enthused, it should be about the work. If the work is getting
you down, talk to your manager about what you just said to us. I think you
will find that he will be most interested in maintaining a capable individual
and find many opportunities for you to do fascinating work, on a higher level.

~~~
mode0
Good point. I have a meeting with my manager this week to talk about various
things, and I hope to bring up the subject.

As for the people - we spend a considerable amount of time in the workplace,
and for me, respecting my coworkers is important to me. So I'm not sure I can
totally focus on the tech side of things. On the other hand, if the people
were great, but I was stuck doing vb6 development, I'd also be looking to
leave. Then again, maybe it is me and not my coworkers. I don't know.

Hopefully I will be posting some links on HN in the future to some apps I
built!

------
mode0
Again, apologies for the long post folks.

